#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Oplichter aktief in Emmen!

## Max

Aangezien ik niet wist of ik dit topic bij Offzone of Organisatie moest plaatsen, heb ik hem toch maar hier geplaatst:

*Oplichter Aktief uit Emmen!*

Helaas hebben wij moeten ervaren dat er weer een oplichter in Nederland aktief is.

Het gaat om zanger/entertainer Paul Horthuis uit Emmen.

Deze man beloofd Pioneer, Technics en JBL Apparatuur tegen enorm leuke prijzen, echter na betaling laat deze man niets meer van zich horen, zowel via E-mail als Telefoon.

Deze man opereert ook onder de namen; 

- Paul Horsthuis 
- Ina Hortshuis (zijn vrouw?) 
- ArtiestenBuro Droomvanger 

Wij roepen daarom iedereen op om vooral géén zaken met deze persoon te doen!

Mocht je meer info over deze eprsson hebben of iets kwijt willen, stuur gerust een e-mail.

Met Vriendelijke Groet,
Max van Meel

----------


## luc2366

..."Droomvanger" 

zegt toch genoeg [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Mark-LED

Heeft deze beste man een website?

----------


## jah

jah
http://www.paulhorsthuis.nl/

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> 
> Heeft deze beste man een website?



Met pakkende teksten als: 





> citaat:Klik op de vlaggetje voor naar binnen



Ik zou het niet eens in m'n hoofd halen om daar ook maar 1 DMX kabeltje te kopen!

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> Ik zou het niet eens in m'n hoofd halen om daar ook maar 1 DMX kabeltje te kopen!



Ach, het is verschillende keren goed gegaan bij deze man maar helaas totdat ik een grotere bestelling deed. [V]

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jah_
> 
> jah
> http://www.paulhorsthuis.nl/



Hoezo ik doe m'n naam eer aan?  :Big Grin: 





> citaat:Klik op de vlaggetje voor naar binnen



Tijd voor een inburgeringscursus...



Ik kan nergens iets vinden over verkoop van Pioneer's, staat dat op die site en kijk ik er overheen?

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> Ik kan nergens iets vinden over verkoop van Pioneer's, staat dat op die site en kijk ik er overheen?



Staat ook niet op de website.
Man heeft een tijdje geadverteerd op Marktplaats, maar staat er niet meer op!

----------


## Mark-LED

En deze meneer reageerd nergens meer op, geen mails, geen telefoontjes, niks? Er staan adres gegevens op de site, ook een 06 nummer.

----------


## arie

als je zen adres hebt zoek je hem toch even op!!Dan kan die direct leveren en anders help je hem even.Je moet het niet moeilijker maken dan dat het is.groeten en succes Arjan

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:
> Ja, ook ik wil me graag aansluiten bij de fanclub 
> van Paul Horsthuis
> 
> De Paul Horsthuis Fanclub is een snel groeiende club.
> Op deze manier kunnen we jullie op de hoogte houden over wat Paul allemaal doet en gaat doen.
> Dit betekend dat jullie als eerste te weten komen waar en wanneer er optredens zijn, waar de kaartverkoop plaats vindt.
> Ook ontvangen jullie elke drie maanden het fanclubblad.
> 
> ...



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

moet ik ook eens beginnen doen op men site  :Big Grin:

----------


## reflection

max, niet om je uit te kloten.

je wilt een professioneel bedrijf opstarten dan moet je echt weten dat je je spul bij vertrouwde mensen moet halen die op zijn minst een kvk nummer hebben, als hij dat heeft heb jij dat nummer van hem ook en kan jij dus zo je geld terug krijgen

----------


## axs

just my 2 cents...

Lijkt dat deze meneer op vakantie is, zijn gegevens staan trouwens toch op de site. Of ben ik zo naief 
Zou je niet beter even afwachten?

Grtz

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> just my 2 cents...
> 
> Lijkt dat deze meneer op vakantie is, zijn gegevens staan trouwens toch op de site. Of ben ik zo naief 
> Zou je niet beter even afwachten?
> 
> Grt



Ik wacht al een dikke maand, en de man is niet op vakantie.
Ghele verhaal is hier te lezen: http://internetoplichting.nl/cgi-bin...num=1125321578

----------


## Staaf

Het probleem is dat de politie hier uberhaupt niets aan doet, wat kan het hun trouwens schelen.

Had hier vorig jaar een klant die hier zo'n domme spiegelbol van 30cm huurt.  Na wat bellen en een aangetekend schrijven, een maand later klacht neergelegd bij politie.    Volgens de verklaring van de 'oplichter' heeft hij de spiegelbol hier gewoon voor de deur gezet 'aangezien er niemand thuis was'.    Voor de politie is dit het einde van het verhaal.  Wil ik verdergaan met deze affaire moet ik maar een advocaat raadplegen en een zaak tegen persoon X aanspannen voor de rechtbank, dit allemaal voor een bal van pakweg 20.

Dit is de manier waarop het gerecht werkt.  Als eerlijk werkende zelfstandige heb je eigenlijk geen rechten, en ben je meestal de dupe.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Je hebt wel rechten, alleen kost het wat geld om die tot hun recht te laten komen. Zeg nu zelf, als iedereen een rechtzaak zou kunnen aanspannen om een balletje van 20 euro is het hek ook van de dam. De politie is vaak de gebeten hond, maar door het beleid of persooneelstekorten komen ze aan dit soort kleine dingetjes niet meer toe. Dan roept iedereen weer "dan moeten ze iets anders doen dan papieren schrijven!", zit wat in maar let bij de volgende verkiezingen dan ook even op welk hokje je aankruist, want die mannen zitten echt niet te typen omdat ze dat zo tof vinden. 

Nogmaals: ik vind het een domme actie dat je bij zo'n figuur een smak geld neerlegt zonder goederen gezien te hebben, ga ze dan tenminste afhalen ofzo. Vervolgens pleur je dit overal op Internet neer om ons te "waarschuwen", een aardig gebaar maar ik denk dat mensen hier beter gewoon een keer intrappen en vervolgens beter op hun centen letten dan zomaar geld over te maken naar een of ander vaag figuur in kweet-nie-waar. 

Beetje nutteloos topic verder, de aanklacht had wel in het "gestolen goederen" topic gemogen ofzo.

----------


## vasco

En als je in zijn gastenboek kijkt ben je niet de enige. Probeer eens met de andere gedupeerde actie te ondernemen. Ga met z'n allen de betaalde spullen even bij hem halen.

Sorry hoor maar als ik iets bij Marktplaats zie ga ik toch even kijken bij de verkopende partij hoe de status van de apparatuur is. Zeker als het om een aanzienlijk bedrag gaat. Is het zuivere koffie doen ze niet moeilijk hierover. Is het allemaal ok kun je cash aftikken en de spullen gelijk meenemen.

----------


## Max

Vandaag enige speurwerk verricht:

- Artiestenburo heeft zich uitgeschreven uit het Handelsregister.

Tevens enkele mails van mede geduppeerden gehad, dus hopelijk dat we samen wat kunnen doen.
Maar ik denk dat ik naar mijn geld wel kan fluiten...

----------


## deurklink

Als je die demo hebt gehoord dan kan weet je meteen dat het een oplichter is! Wat slecht! En Mark zal maar oppassen voor je apparatuur volgens z'n agenda komt hij naar almelo  :Wink:

----------


## reflection

voor een verhuur licht het sowieso anders..verkoop moet je echt wel weten met wie je te maken hebt helamaal bij grote partijen

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door deurklink_
> 
> En Mark zal maar oppassen voor je apparatuur volgens z'n agenda komt hij naar almelo



"24 September 2005: Piratenfestijn Almelo"

I´ll be waiting  :Big Grin: 



Hell wat een demo [B)]

----------


## Ibvee

Onderaan de website staat: 




> citaateze website is eigendom van Paul. De maker en bedenker van deze website is Paul Horsthuis.



Check die bio, sinds caesar is hij de eerste die weer in 3e persoon enkelvoud spreekt![xx(][edit: over zichzelf dan he]

----------


## vasco

Hij zit ook in de telecom:

Aangeboden: Ook goedkoper bellen? 
Wie wil er goedkoper bellen in Nederland en Buitenland. Nu kan dat met Eufhony zakelijk en particulier. We zijn goedkoper dan Tele 2. Zo hebben we ook mobiele abbonomenten in samenwerking met Orange. Sim only hebben we ook.

Abbonomenten zijn er in 1 jarig en 2 jarig met gratig mobiel (diverse). Binnenkort hebben we ook adsl die we dus ook goedkoop aan kunnen bieden bij Eufhony. Bellen met Eufhony is goedkoper voor zakelijk en particulier.

Bel vrijblijvend voor een afspraak en info naar 06-41631007 of mail naar info@paulhorsthuis.nl Bellen met Eufhony is goedkoper.  

Tip: Gratis Nokia 6610i 

Prijs: N.v.t  
Geplaatst op:  22/Okt/04 15:01 
Geldig tot:  17/Dec/04 15:01 
Bekeken: 10 keer 
Geplaatst door:  Paul Horsthuis 
Woonplaats: Emmen 
Provincie:  Drenthe 
Land:  Nederland 
Mobiel:  0641631007 

EDIT: link verwijdert want deze werkt niet (meer)

----------


## DJ.T

Ik krijg ''pagina niet gevonden''
Wat dan wel mooi is: www.zoekhulp.nl , daar zie ik een advertentie van staan als ik op de link klik.
Maw: Paul Horsthuis: Zoek hulp.  :Wink:

----------


## sparky

Hehehe, ja die demo is wel het mooist, check ook vooral even die fotoos, wat een figuren.... Ik zeg: Max, eigen stomme schuld, hoop dat je ervan leert. Dit is net zoiets als de pitbull van je met goud behangen trainingspak-dragende buurman aaien, verbaasd zijn dattie bijt en vervolgens iedereen gaan vertellen dat pitbulls best link kunnen zijn...

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sparky_
> 
> Hehehe, ja die demo is wel het mooist, check ook vooral even die fotoos, wat een figuren.... Ik zeg: Max, eigen stomme schuld, hoop dat je ervan leert. Dit is net zoiets als de pitbull van je met goud behangen trainingspak-dragende buurman aaien, verbaasd zijn dattie bijt en vervolgens iedereen gaan vertellen dat pitbulls best link kunnen zijn...



Hij heeft wel een zeer mooie stem vind ik, en vooral zeer juist in de toon gezongen  [V][xx(] :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## moderator

goed een oplichter dus.....

----------


## admin

*Anoniem ingestuurd:* 

Boodschap:
voor max en andere gedupeerde mensen ik heb meer info hierbij het adres waar paulhorsthuis woond leemkoelen 62 in de wijk angeslo te emmen tel 0591-625781 hoogst waarschijnlyk neemt ina horsthuis de telefoon op paul is echter wel thuis inverband met weekend verlof

----------

